# Selenium and copper bolus questions...



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Does Tractor and Supply carry copper bolus for goats? If so, what does the name go by? I have asked them twice and they look at me funny. Maybe if I have the name I can get it.

Next what are signs of a selenium deficiency? I believe BoSe is a mixture of vitamin E and selenium. But what is the name of the gel selenium? Can that be bought at T&S? 

Also, Can I give human supplements of vit. E and Selenium to my goats? Would that be safe for them and provide acurate dosage? How much of each human supplement should I give if they are able to have it?

I went to the mineral map and I have no clue as to what mean, Std. Dev, min, and max is supposed to tell me. Here are my selenium readings:

Mean Std. dev. Min Max
.145 .044 .100 .388


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the brands is Copasure for cattle, I order mine from Jefferslivestock. 

We have weak legged newborn kids if we don't give Bo-se shots.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

You cannot get BoSe at TSC its by RX only. I called our vet and ordered it. It was about $45 and was a bottle that will last us a very long time! We also just coppered ours and I ordered from Santa Cruz Bio. They had the best prices and it was already made in capsules for the goats vs having to repack them from cows. 

We cant tell if we have selenium def in our goats but our vet said we are in a deficient area so its best to treat. We had copper deficiency though and knew that because one of our black goats hair started turning a copper color at the backs of the legs. 

I know you can get Vit E capsules (human form)and squeeze them on to the feed 3 weeks before they are due but I have not done this.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

kristinatucker said:


> You cannot get BoSe at TSC its by RX only. I called our vet and ordered it. It was about $45 and was a bottle that will last us a very long time! We also just coppered ours and I ordered from Santa Cruz Bio. They had the best prices and it was already made in capsules for the goats vs having to repack them from cows.
> 
> We cant tell if we have selenium def in our goats but our vet said we are in a deficient area so its best to treat. We had copper deficiency though and knew that because one of our black goats hair started turning a copper color at the backs of the legs.
> 
> I know you can get Vit E capsules (human form)and squeeze them on to the feed 3 weeks before they are due but I have not done this.


I have a wether and a doe that is not lactating nor pregnant. Would you know if I should still give human form vit E and how to measure the dose? Do you know anything about selenium in human form?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We cut open a 400IU vitamin E gell cap and give it to sick goats, one per day. but I have never used human selenium on the goats. 

If you have out loose goat minerals, and the doe is not pregnant or lactating the goat minerals should be enough for your doe and wether.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You can use the usga mineral map, which may help you figure out if you are high, mid or low range; we are at the least colored area. I have used selenium/vit e paste on my guys, plus of course the loose mineral with a 2:1 calcium /phos ratio.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

I mix ground up human selenium and copper tablets along with some vitamin C and open some E capsules and add it to the minerals about once a month. No signs of deficiencies here.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Copasure is Copper Oxide rods in a bolus form. It is a fairly safe means of administering copper. Copper Sulfate is added to some feeds which if done correctly in the right doses is safe.

Selenium- BoSe is RX only as said and is a injection. The selenium paste is not RX and can be bought from Jeffers or other feed dealers http://www.jefferspet.com/selenium-vitamin-e-gel/camid/LIV/cp/0030913/ Human selenium can also be give to goats in the right doses accompanied by Vit E for absorbtion.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Im sorry I dont know about using the human form of selenium. We just get the BoSe injection. The vit E is just 1 capsule per day for 3 weeks prior to kidding. You can get the copper in gel form but its not as quick as the rods.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

S+S Homestead said:


> I mix ground up human selenium and copper tablets along with some vitamin C and open some E capsules and add it to the minerals about once a month. No signs of deficiencies here.


I have a Lamancha wether (10 months) and a 4 year old Saanen doe. What is the amount of MGs/IUs do you administer of each ( selenium, copper, vit C and E)? I didn't even know there was a human pill form of copper.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're just going to do oral vitamins why not buy a tube of Replamin and give a dose once a month? Then you know for sure everything is balanced. It provides both Selenium and copper. http://www.probioticsmart.com/farm/replamin-plus-gel-300cc.html


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

kristinatucker said:


> You cannot get BoSe at TSC its by RX only. I called our vet and ordered it. It was about $45 and was a bottle that will last us a very long time! We also just coppered ours and I ordered from Santa Cruz Bio. They had the best prices and it was already made in capsules for the goats vs having to repack them from cows.
> 
> We cant tell if we have selenium def in our goats but our vet said we are in a deficient area so its best to treat. We had copper deficiency though and knew that because one of our black goats hair started turning a copper color at the backs of the legs.
> 
> I know you can get Vit E capsules (human form)and squeeze them on to the feed 3 weeks before they are due but I have not done this.


Link for Santa Cruz bio please would like top lace an order


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

I have mini/pygmy goats, so I assume 1 pill of each for every 3 goats based on average weight of about 40 pounds. I grind them by hand in a mortar/pestle and mix with a couple of cups of packaged goat minerals (I don't remember the brand). Split the mixture between the two mineral feeders that I have for our 12 goats. I know this is not an ideal way to administer the needed vitamins, since I don't really know who gets how much, but figure it is better than not giving any vitamins at all. I am working on leash training the goats so that we can start giving individual doses.

GNC sells the human grade copper supplement.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Goatlover58 (Nov 14, 2018)

I have been using hemp,chia and fennel seeds for my goat she loves them


----------

